# Roccat Kone + Firmwareupdate



## Koyote (19. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich lade mir auf der Roccat Seite den neusten Treiber + Firmware herunter und installiere das ganze. Wenn ich dann Kone[+] Option starte, steht da: Driver V 1.49 und Firmware V 1.19. Wenn ich dann im Ordner auf Firmware Update gehe, kommt, dass die Installation fehlgeschlagen ist und ich es später noch einmal versuchen soll. Ich habs ein paar Tage später versucht, da kommt der gleiche Fehler. Wenn ich die Tastenbelegung ändern will, und dann auf Apply klicke, läd das ewig und dann reagiert der Prozess nicht mehr. Was kann ich nun tun um alles erfolgreich zu updaten?


----------



## Koyote (4. Dezember 2011)

Hat keiner einen tipp fuer mich? Das update funktioniert einfach nicht. Mehr als im startpost kann ich nicht beschreiben. Funktioniert denn bei euch das update?


----------



## choolio (4. Dezember 2011)

Haste darauf geachtet ggf. die 64bit Version zu laden?


----------



## Koyote (4. Dezember 2011)

Jop, habe ich, problem vorhanden.


----------



## choolio (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich würd vorschlagen, Treiber komplett deinstallieren, den aktuellsten nocheinmal neu runterladen und dann frisch installieren. Ansonsten nicht immer alles updaten was es neues gibt. Grad bei Roccat solltest du froh sein, wenn du einen funktionierenden Treiber hast und den behalten anstatt zu updaten


----------



## Airboume (4. Dezember 2011)

ich würd ja roccat direkt anschreiben, oder anrufen.
oft bekommt man auch mal ne neue maus 
aber das bringt zumindest am meisten


----------



## Koyote (4. Dezember 2011)

Hm, ich habe das schon auf "normalen" Weg deinstalliert und wieder installiert. Hat nie was gebracht. Vielleicht versuche ich mal was an der Registry


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß, dass das ein bisschen OffTopic ist, aber ich schreibs trotzdem mal:
Bist du mit der Roccat Kone + zufrieden?
Denn ich will mir diese Maus demnächst zulegen 
Und evt. mal mit Admin rechten ausführen?...


----------



## Koyote (29. Januar 2012)

Ist ne geile maus. Liegt gut in der hand und auch fürs lange zocken geeignet. Hab in den sommerferien 5 wochen taeglich 8 bis 20 stunden gezockt. Die beschichtung loest sich nach ner zeit ab ist aber nicht stoerend. Das teil ist einfach zuverlaessig, schnell, stabil. Das braucht man.

Hab schon mit adminrechten gestet. Kein erfolg.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Info 
Ich werde sie bestellen sobald ich genug Geld hab 
Fehlen nurnoch 30€
Das Setup evt. neuinstallieren und die Maus resetten?


----------



## Koyote (30. Januar 2012)

Na dann viel Spaß, hoffentlich nimmt dein PC die Software an.

Habe schon alles versucht mitlerweile. Irgentwo muss da ein tiefliegender Fehler sein.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Januar 2012)

Ja wenn nicht werde ich sie schweren Herzens zurückschicken müssen...
Wenn man die Maus ansteckt muss man doch dieses Programm installieren (von CD oder?) und dann kann man direkt loslegen oder?


----------



## Koyote (30. Januar 2012)

Jop, so sieht es aus  Das Programm lässt sich bei mir wie gesagt nicht updaten.


----------



## HereIsJohnny (31. Januar 2012)

[Roccat Kone plus] Problem - ComputerBase Forum 

dort ist ne Lösung gepostet worden.


----------



## Koyote (31. Januar 2012)

Danke  Das werde ich nacher unbedingt mal versuchen


----------



## Muetze (31. Januar 2012)

wie hängt die maus am PC? HUB, usb3 oder über USB-Port über Tastatur? das mag die nämlich gar ned, eig solltest du aber nur die rocat.exe aufmachen, dann kommen die Optionen, sollte ein Softwareupdate zur Verfügung stehen sollte es nun hier angemekkert werden. 

So gehts bei meiner zumindestens allerdings, kannste nach jeden 2. Software update ne neue Maus auf Garantie holen, habe jetzt selber schon die 5. seit 1 1/2 jahren, wenn sie ned so gut und ergonomisch wäre......

12 FW updates in 2 Jahren sprechen schon Bände bei der Qualität der Maus


----------



## Koyote (31. Januar 2012)

Wie eine neue holen?

Ich habe die Maus schon an USB2.0, USB3.0 und USB 2.0 an der Tastatur angeschlossen. Geht alles nicht.


----------



## Muetze (31. Januar 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Wie eine neue holen?



Meine gute Kone + ist schon 4 mal nach nen FWupdate nimmer gegangen, teils hat die TCU, total gesponnen oder das Rollrad ging nicht mehr, zack RMA, verpackt, Zettel druf, warten, neue Auspacken und anstecken Softwareupdate machen fertig!

innerhalb der 2 Jahre fällt das unter Garantie, denn das ist ein verdammter Treiber wenn der ein Update der FW macht kannst du nixx dafür 

6mal schon mittlerweile, werde vom Händler meines Vertrauens in den Emails fast schon mit dem Vornamen angesprochen 

Das andere Bezog sich drauf das die Maus manchmal nur an USB2 funktioniert und das nur direkt auf den Board nicht über Fronblende oder so.

Sie muss im Geräte Manager erkannt sein, dann geht in der Regel auch das FWupdate


EDIT: Falls vorhanden teste das Update mal auf nen anderen Rechner, Laptop irgendwas mit Windows, wo die Maus geflasht wird ist ihr egal...


----------



## Koyote (31. Januar 2012)

Ok, ich versuche nacher das mit dem nach einander installieren, ansonsten wird sie eingeschickt (geht das mit gebrauchsspuren?).
Habe die Maus seit Weihnachten 2010.


----------



## Muetze (31. Januar 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Ok, ich versuche nacher das mit dem nach einander installieren, ansonsten wird sie eingeschickt (geht das mit gebrauchsspuren?).
> Habe die Maus seit Weihnachten 2010.



definiere Gebrauchsspuren wenn du rote Smiles draufgemalt hast wird das nixx, aber normale abnutzung ist normal, außer bei meiner, denn die habich nie lange genug das es soweit kommt xD


----------



## Koyote (31. Januar 2012)

Also die Beschichtung ist Teilweise abgelöst und die Schrift an der Seite. An der einen ecke ist ein kleiner Kratzer (Mit dem Boden einer Glasflasche gestriffen )


----------



## conspiracy (31. Januar 2012)

die kone ist an sich ne super maus von der ergonomie her .. ich finde allerdings gerade der laser spinnt manchmal ein wenig und viele leute haben probleme mit mausrad & co. .. die hatte ich nicht .. bin nur nicht mit dem laser zufrieden. 

dein problem mit dem treiber habe ich mit win7 und 64 bit so gelöst .. revo uninstaller runterladen und installieren .. dann alle roccat dateien suchen lassen und entfernen .. der entfernt registryeinträge und alles was von roccat auf der platte ist .. dann nochmal versuchen den aktuellsten direkt zu installieren, wenn nicht zuerst den vorherigen und dann den aktuellsten .. so hats bei mir geklappt ..

hier gibts den revo uninstaller

Revo Uninstaller - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Februar 2012)

Also, ich hab die maus jetzt, und ich bin vollauf zufrieden!
Danke für die Beratung


----------

